# miralax????? movicol????



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

Could someone in the know please tell me if miralax is the same as movicol which we get here in Australia? Movicol contains macrogol 13.125g, sodium chloride 350.7mg, sodium bicarbonate 178.5mg, and potassium chloride 46.6mg. Each sachet contains 13.8g so how much would I need to take and when would be the best time. It is very expensive. $23 for 20 sachets. Thanks so much.


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

Mira lax is polyethelene glycol(not sure on the spelling) so I don't think it's the same thing?!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

They are very similar and both contain polyethylene glycol. Movicol is more identical the parent products of Miralax, namely, Golytely.


----------



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

thank you Flux. So, does Miralax have all that sodium in it? Should I be wary of the salt content? Would the dosage for Miralax and Movicol be similar. Need to know this as most people on the net talk about their use of Miralax.Thanks again.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have some Miralax from a few years ago which I might try again. First time around it didn't seem to help much. Do you think that it goes bad? I don't see an expiration date on the can. ALso, those of you that use Miralax, when do you take it? Thanks, Tiss


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it going bad. I take 17mg, look in the cap there is a line, once a day in the morning just before breakfast and I usually have a BM after I eat. It may take a week or two to see the full effect and you may get some D. If I get backed-up I will take another dose before bed for a day or two. Becareful not to miss a dose, that really screws things up for me! Some people notice a little more gas at first, that seems to improve with time! Mira-lax is the ONLY thing that has worked for me with any sort of consistancy!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:So, does Miralax have all that sodium in it? Should I be wary of the salt content?


Miralax doesn't have sodium. Movicol seems more like Golytely in that it appears intended as a lavage, a preparation for a colonoscopy. That would be you'd consume it with all the water (almost four liters) and all of that stays in the bowel and it doesn't draw any additional water from the body.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Can miralax be taken with other fiber supplements such as Benefiber and Citrucel? Also, can you take it with medications such as Restoril?Thanks, Tiss


----------



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

Flux! It says on the packet of movicol. For constipation, take one sachet daily increasing to 2 or 3 sachets daily as necessary. that still leaves the sodium issue?? Thanks for your further comments.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Can miralax be taken with other fiber supplements such as Benefiber and Citrucel?


Iï¿½m not sure there would be benefit, perhaps even contradictory.


> quote:Also, can you take it with medications such as Restoril?


I donï¿½t think Miralax per se has any drug interactions. As for this drug would impact motility negatively, it might.


> quote:Flux! It says on the packet of movicol. For constipation, take one sachet daily increasing to 2 or 3 sachets daily as necessary. that still leaves the sodium issue??


The logic behind the sodium, etc in GoLytely is to make the four liters of water isotonic and then use the polyethylene glycol to keep the water where it is with no net movement of electrolytes. I donï¿½t know how this could work with movicol because they are not having you consume water with it. You may consider calling the company and asking about that.


----------



## Briarose (5 mo ago)

Some answers in the following paper:








Comparison of the effectiveness of polyethylene glycol with and without electrolytes in constipation: a systematic review and network meta-analysis


Polyethylene glycol is commonly used to manage constipation and is available with or without electrolytes. The addition of electrolytes dates back to its initial development as lavage solutions in preparation for gastrointestinal interventions. The clinical ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------

